

RJ45-sized Linux networking server goes IPv6 - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/rj45-sized-linux-networking-server-goes-ipv6/

======
nicholassmith
Out of curiousity does anyone use any of these style devices? And if so what
for?

~~~
tlarkworthy
Robotics, consolidate all your sensors and controllers onto Ethernet. Its
quite hard finding a microcontroller with good Ethernet.

~~~
joezydeco
I've had good success with the NXP LPC178x series. Cortex M3 with onboard
Flash and SRAM. Ethernet is onboard and easy to attach with a simple PHY, also
works well with extenral SDRAM and expanded Flash.

~~~
tlarkworthy
yeah I also used that a while ago, but I don't think I can fit an ethernet
client for Robotic Operating System on it. Doesn't appear straight forward
anyway:-

[http://mbed.org/forum/bugs-
suggestions/topic/2662/?page=1#co...](http://mbed.org/forum/bugs-
suggestions/topic/2662/?page=1#comment-13870)

Hmm, that Xport product is £50 from mouser. Not bad

~~~
joezydeco
I don't quite understand mbed. It seems...toylike. I've been using ucLinux for
1788-based stuff. You get the full stack with that.

The other option is something like the TI CC3000, a serially driven wifi
module. Adafruit just launched a cheap breakout module.

[http://www.adafruit.com/products/1469](http://www.adafruit.com/products/1469)

~~~
tlarkworthy
everything we do is in volumes of 1. What is the dev board you use? Mbed is
quite convenient for us doing random 1 offs.

EDIT: also can't find evidence of a ROS client working on ucLinux :(

~~~
joezydeco
For LPC I've prototyped on boards from Future Designs, like this one:

[http://www.teamfdi.com/development-tools-
kits/products/1/DK-...](http://www.teamfdi.com/development-tools-
kits/products/1/DK-57VTS-LPC1788)

------
splitbrain
Isn't IPv6 a feature of the Linux networking stack? Shouldn't everything that
runs Linux be IPv6 capable? Or is there some IPv6 stuff implemented in
hardware here?

~~~
wmf
Many embedded devices compile out IPv6 to save flash and RAM.

------
billpg
I read "RJ45-sized" and thought they meant the size of the connector.

~~~
candeira
It's the size of a (female) connector.

------
Akujin
I wish this thing was double sided so I can make a router out of it.

------
sn0v
Am I missing something or does the article not state how much RAM the server
comes with?

~~~
justincormack
It says 16MB. Nowhere can I find what the CPU architecture is though.

~~~
jlgaddis
In the same sentence. :)

 _> The 32-bit RISC CPU appears to be the same, but instead of coming standard
with 8MB SDRAM, it now ships with the previously optional 16MB._

~~~
Shish2k
IIRC RISC is a category of architecture, rather than a concrete implementation

------
sschueller
Now if it had PoE it would be awesome

